# Let's Get It On!



## Brian Johns (Oct 22, 2015)

*Upon receiving the proposed date of the next cochlear implant surgery, I had only one thought: “Let’s Get It On!”*
As many of you know, I had a cochlear implant surgery in the left ear in December of 2013 and I have had amazing results from it. Then I had two glaucoma surgeries (October of 2014 and January of this year) and had a set back from my right eye surgery that has been described elsewhere. I was recently cleared to resume physical activity, with a one particular restriction. Since resuming physical activity, I have lost 5 lbs and have a few more to lose. Otherwise, I’m happy with my progress.

Read the rest here: Let's Get It On! - Bamboo Spirit Martial Arts


----------

